# What's this?



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Noticed these marks today on the bonnet and roof. Have tried to machine them out but not shifting.

Any ideas?










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Look like clouds to me 

In all seriousness, looks a bit like lacquer failure


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Hmm will get it looked into

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

lacquer fail, mate has exactly the same on an almera gti, we are going to get an infrared lamp on it to see if does anything, other than that respray

my thoughts old thin lacquer allowing moisture in. 
they are the right shape for pooled water.

the same trick does get rid of tiger striping with out polishing
thoughts andyboi?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

It's a 4 year old DS4

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Popped into the bodyshop today. Gave the bonnet a quick clean before I left. Spoke to the manager who said bring it in. Got the air powered DA out. PDG readings ok. Small firm waffle pad and 3M green top and a bit of pressure and they came off

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That's good, it looks like could of been bird splatter, living by the sea I'm constantly looking out for seagul poo, it covers everything and splatters every where


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Not bird poo. He reckons acid or something along those lines

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------

